
Why Are 2M People Still Signed up For AOL's Dial-Up Internet? - joshwa
http://www.onthemedia.org/story/why-are-2-million-people-still-signed-aols-dial-internet/
======
cardiffspaceman
I have the cheapest possible paid AOL account. I maintain it because I like
having a backup method (dial-up) for reaching the Internet. I also used to
work for AOL and I know what I'm getting.

I signed up for my account right after I left AOL, and back then, tethering to
a cell phone was still gaining acceptance with the cell carriers, and WiFi was
much less common at motels.

I chose a level of AOL account at which, if I did have to use it, I'd be
likely to end up paying for extra hours, because it's a good old fashioned
metered hourly account.

Technically I am old enough to be a senior citizen, but I do read my
statements and notice that I'm still paying AOL.

I'd love to see war stories here by people who have had to resort to unlikely
means to get access to the Internet due to unexpected events.

------
yousifa
The few people I know who still pay do so because they believe they believe
the email is paid

~~~
traviscj
Bingo.

My dad has a crazy old email address, because that's what has been on every
business card for almost 20 years and that's _his_ , dammit! We have (happily)
managed to get him over to faster internet, though.

~~~
yousifa
You can still keep the email if you cancel (it's free!)

Maybe send him this easy guide on how to save the $20 / month

[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-cancel-
aol?op=1](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-cancel-aol?op=1)

